# Carpenter ants nesting in Pinoak...



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If there is no more large dead wood , then there will be no more ants nesting.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The disruption of their nest would likely have caused them to move if any were still there. The chance of re-infestation is high, though. 

If you can get Termidor, treat the base of the trunk, about 4-6 ft as a coarse fan spray once or twice a year. If you cant get Termidor, then any spray with the active ingredient: Bi-fenthrin will work well, too. Treat more frequently in the warmer months; maybe once a month. If you can spray up high enough to get the material into the opening where limb was removed, then do so to establish a residual. 

Some on-line sites do sell Termidor, if it is legal in your state. I have never purchased from these sites, don't personally know anyone who has and have no financial or other interest in them. Buyer beware. They do show the correct label and packaging. 

Bi-fenthrin containing products are available in the box-stores over the counter.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I would call your local arborist for suggestions. I always find them more than willing to be helpful.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> I would call your local arborist for suggestions. I always find them more than willing to be helpful.


That was me 20 years ago!:whistling2:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> That was me 20 years ago!:whistling2:


Or maybe location plays a part. I do suspect you are correct and many have had budgets slashed. I guess I have been lucky to live the last 20 years in places where they are respected and funded.
:thumbsup:


----------

